# Opinions on generator location and venting.



## lasitter (Oct 1, 2016)

It's a given that using a portable generator anywhere but outdoors is a bad idea, given CO poisoning and all.

I have a different situation I've been considering for some time and I wanted to know if it has ever been tried before.

My solar panel installation is nearly complete, and one day my oil burning furnace will be a thing of the past, replaced by super efficient heat pumps, which could be fitted with electric heating strips for extremely cold weather.

This would mean that the masonry chimney would be left with nothing to do. It would also mean that I would have 660 gallons of diesel storage piped right to the vicinity of the big chimney exhaust port. 

It occurred to me that a nice whole house generator might have no trouble using that now vacated chimney connection, and if competently installed, the diesel genset might represent no more of a CO hazard than my existing oil boiler.

Could this be done?

The benefit would be that servicing the equipment would be made easy any time of the day or night and in any weather. 

I really don't like the idea of fighting thru a foot of snow during a blizzard just to be able to check / change the oil.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Our local elementary school has a generator INSIDE the structure. It is no longer used and is decommissioned. Instead, a new generator was installed OUTSIDE the building - about 20 feet away from the structure.

Have you heard a diesel generator run? They aren't quiet.

A masonry chimney is a risk. The liner can be cracked. There will be numerous connections and gaskets that can fail and leak. There will always be some blowby and vapors released from the crankcase. 

But, competently installed and maintained, as in by a professional, you might be able to find someone that will install it.

Not sure where you live but most blizzards don't last for several days on end. A foot of snow isn't a big deal either, not where I live anyways (MA). Why not just get a portable and drag it into the shed/garage/house to change the oil then put it back outside.

Do you really need power 24/7?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Have you considered the legalities involved like codes and things? Also, if there should be an "event" involving property loss (life loss you won't be around to care) Rule one of the Insurance Bible is to find a way to NOT pay the claim and an illegal genset installation would really make their day. 

To second previous opinion, even assuming that the chimney is very tight, does it "draw" well? If you've ever started a wood fire in a fireplace, etc. initially, it might smoke, then when thermal lift, coupled with chimney draw get going the smoke goes up and out. Would a small genset provide for this?


----------



## GerardHolder (Oct 17, 2016)

Carbon monoxide is a by-product of combustion, present whenever fuel is burned. A chimney is designed to draw the smoke and gases produced by a fire up and safely out of your home. One of the most dangerous is carbon monoxide which in large enough doses can kill. It require regular care and maintenance. Oil flues need to be cleaned and inspected annually with the help of chimney company long island because deposits of soot may build up on the interior wall of the chimney liner.


----------

